# Para cambiar sus opciones a Español



## WebmasterRicky

Vayan a "User CP". Después a mano izquierda van a tener Edit Options, hagan clic ahí. Bajen al final de la pagina y ahí van a ver la opción de Forum Language. Ahí pueden escoger la opción de la lengua español. No le va a traducir todo, solo le va a traducir las opciones de los controles.


----------



## cjtorres

WebmasterRicky said:
			
		

> Vayan a "User CP". Después a mano izquierda van a tener Edit Options, hagan clic ahí. Bajen al final de la pagina y ahí van a ver la opción de Forum Language. Ahí pueden escoger la opción de la lengua español. No le va a traducir todo, solo le va a traducir las opciones de los controles.




GRACIAS POR TODO


----------



## Wilver

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## ip74

Gracias!!


----------



## ariana003

Gracias!!


----------



## Walshman98

WebmasterRicky said:


> Vayan a "User CP". Después a mano izquierda van a tener Edit Options, hagan clic ahí. Bajen al final de la pagina y ahí van a ver la opción de Forum Language. Ahí pueden escoger la opción de la lengua español. No le va a traducir todo, solo le va a traducir las opciones de los controles.



Gracias por tu comentario.... ya me estaba tardando mucho y no encontraba esta opccion

-Stev


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

Gracias


----------

